# what breed do you think this dog is



## Pherd21090 (Nov 16, 2009)

Do You think he is mixed and if so with what?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

American Pit Bull Terrier. What a sweet face!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Red-nose APBT. If any mix, it'd be with Ridgeback.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Definitely Pit Bull. He's cute though.


----------



## Pherd21090 (Nov 16, 2009)

More Pictures hes 3 Months but theres so many opinions on what he could be i think that he is red nose pit full the woman told me but i saw both parents the dad was a short stocky chocolate pitbull for sure 100% but the mom looked sick 
from having so many puppies 10 fed off her she looked drained ...but i got him now and he is healthy and happy puppy 3 months weighs 20lbs


----------



## WirehairedVs (Nov 16, 2009)

Pherd21090 said:


> More Pictures hes 3 Months but theres so many opinions on what he could be i think that he is red nose pit full the woman told me but i saw both parents the dad was a short stocky chocolate pitbull for sure 100% but the mom looked sick from having so many puppies 10 fed off her she looked drained ...but i got him now and he is healthy and happy puppy 3 months weighs 20lbs


Cute pup. Looks like a pit to me and color does not matter a pit is a pit even if it came from a chocolate, rednosed/ blue ect... the colors are just colors not seperate breeds.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pherd21090 said:


> More Pictures hes 3 Months but theres so many opinions on what he could be i think that he is red nose pit full the woman told me but i saw both parents the dad was a short stocky chocolate pitbull for sure 100% but the mom looked sick


It doesn't matter what color his parents were, he is obviously a "red nose". Pit Bulls come in every color. A "Red Nose Pit Bull" is not a different breed from a "Blue Nose Pit Bull" or any other color for that matter. Just like Yellow Labs Chocolate Labs and Black labs all are the same breed and you can get a yellow lab from two black parents.


----------



## Pherd21090 (Nov 16, 2009)

can anyone say if they think he could be full blood red nose because i cant get papers but i really wanna know .


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Pherd21090 said:


> can anyone say if they think he could be full blood red nose because i cant get papers but i really wanna know .


no one here can wave a magic wand and say for sure, but you could always get him DNA tested. That's not 100% but it would definitely settle any debate in your mind


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> no one here can wave a magic wand and say for sure, but you could always get him DNA tested. That's not 100% but it would definitely settle any debate in your mind


DNA test doesn't work on this breed at all. It would come back as Boston Terrier/Bulldog at best.

Looks like a Pit Bull to me. You'll have to wait until he is bigger to be 100% sure. Welcome to the Pit Bull Family. Start socializing him now and read everything you can on the breed so you are prepared for the future.

Some of my favorite sites are:
http://www.badrap.org/rescue/
http://www.apbt.info/tiki-index.php
http://www.workingpitbull.com/boldogkennel1.html

Read this all now, and remember it. Also it would be idea for you to join a Pit Bull Forum and read what you can from there. It can make the difference between the greatest dog you'll ever have or a nightmare.

Congrats on the pup


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pherd21090 said:


> can anyone say if they think he could be full blood red nose because i cant get papers but i really wanna know .


as I said there is no such thing as a full blooded red nose.


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh yes, that is a Pit bull for sure. She is sooo cute.


----------



## jme_mckenzie (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, we have the identical dog to this one they look so similar it's scary lol, we were told it was a mastiff/boxer mix in the beginning, we thought it was a french mastiff/boxer mix, but as it grew older and didn't get very big just really ripped we did some research and found that it had pitbull in her for sure, everyone thought she was a pitbull as well, not sure what else is in her but she has wrinkles all over as well, she is the cutest and best dog ever though


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is a beautiful puppy you have there.  I love the color. My first look said Pit Bull also.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Pit bull plus Rhodesian Ridgeback (without ridge obviously) would be my guess ...


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

what a cutie! - very typical american pit... I wouldn't even suggest staffordshire or else... her face is just so classic looking


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Gorgeous dog!


----------

